# The role of infection in initiating ME



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This was posted to Co-Cure, and caught my attention immediately!----------------------------The Role of Infection in Initiating ME/CFSby Dr. David S. Bell, MD12-13-2006This is a draft excerpt from ME/CFS expert Dr. David S. Bell's new book in progress.* It outlines the role of various infectious agents in initiating ME/CFS. Later chapters will discuss "how the infection sets off the abnormal vascular and energy production problems that cause the symptoms."It's a reasonable guess that 75 percent of all persons with ME/CFS were previously healthy people who developed an infection and then never got better, says Dr. Bell. "But does the infection that starts ME/CFS go away after initiating a process - a 'hit and run' onset - or is the illness due to a persisting infection?" It may be both.Read this excerpt athttp://www.immunesupport.com/library/showarticle.cfm?id=7581


----------

